# Outil pour voir toutes les icônes de la barre des menus



## RobertoP (3 Mai 2013)

*Bonjour*

Je suis à la recherche dun logiciel qui permet pour ceux qui ont la barre des menus pleine de voir toutes les icônes.

Jai déjà Bartender donc cest pas lui que je cherche. 
Celui que je cherche à une icône blanc et noir en forme de ying et de yang.
Il est pratique, car avec deux touches il apparait ou disparaît

Si quelquun connaît le nom merci beaucoup.

Dans lattente bonne journée.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2013)

Tu ne confonds pas avec CalmDown ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2013)

Je crois que la voilà, cette application : http://www.ortisoft.de/en/accessmenubarapps/


----------



## RobertoP (3 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Je crois que la voilà, cette application : http://www.ortisoft.de/en/accessmenubarapps/


Merci, Merci, Merci C'est celle-ci.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mai 2013)

Salut *Cratès*.


Merci pour le lien, car la page de présentation _Anglaise_ de cet éditeur _Allemand_ dénote un rafraîchissant sens de l'humour : 


«_If you want to avoid this* you have two options: to accept the *inevitable* or to apply *Occams razor* and use only some very usefull and frequently used menubar apps. Or is there a *3rd option*? «AccessMenuBarApps» tries to give you a 3rd option._», écrivent-ils.


Je retraduis : «_Si vous voulez éviter cela*_ [* que, dans l'espace de la barre de menus du Finder, les menus de l'application active se déployant à partir de la gauche ne viennent empiéter sur l'espace médian où s'affichent les icônes des applications de '_Tierce Partie_' - comme DropBox, PathFinder etc. - au point de les masquer, ce qui, conformément à la «Loi de Murphy» ne peut manquer de soustraire à l'affichage précisément l'icône de l'application tierce dont vous avez besoin, au moment pile où vous en avez besoin]_, vous avez deux options : *accepter la «Fatalité»* ou *faire intervenir le «Rasoir d'Occam»* et n'admettre en affichage médian des icônes de 'Tierce Partie' que celles d'applications indispensables et d'emploi fréquent. Ou bien y a-t-il une *Troisième Voie*? - «AccessMenuBarApps» s'efforce de vous fournir une telle 'Option Tierce'»_.

&#10048;​
[_Guillaume d'Occam_ (XIIIè-XIVè siècle), dit le _Docteur Subtil_, est un Théologicien Anglais qui opposa à la «Scolastique» de _St Thomas d'Aquin_ le «Nominalisme» (précurseur de l'«Empirisme» qui allait devenir l'_axiome_ intellectuel de la culture anglo-saxone dans son opposition au Rationalisme de l'Europe Continentale) au cours de la retentissante «*Querelle des Universaux*» médiévale. Pour _Guillaume d'Occam_, seuls les '_êtres singuliers concrets_' *existent* - Jean ou Médor - désignés par des _Noms Propres_ ; par contre, les _Généralités_ que désignent les _Noms Communs_ - le 'Bien' ou le 'Mal', le 'Beau' ou le 'Laid' - n'ont aucune *existence* indépendante, mais ne sont que des _constructions de l'esprit_, lequel n'a jamais aucun moyen de savoir en quoi consiste la 'Réalité' par-delà les singularités concrètes des individus existants. Pour _St Thomas d'Aquin_, au contraire, lorsque la _Raison_ se fait une idée générale du 'Bien' ou du 'Mal', du 'Beau' ou du 'Laid', nécessairement une telle _Norme Universelle_ *existe* de manière indépendante, comme une _Essence Réelle_ invisible aux sens mais accessible à l'entendement, qui gouverne les individus concrets.

Ainsi, la «Querelle des Universaux» se résume à la question : les «Généralités Normatives» que l'esprit se représente ont-elles une *existence réelle autonome* ou ne sont-elles que des *conventions humaines artificielles*?

_Guillaume d'Occam_ tira une conséquence méthodologique de son «Nominalisme», qu'on désigne sous le terme de «Rasoir d'Occam» : «_Il ne faut pas multiplier indûment les '*êtres logiques*' ou '*êtres de discours*'_». Càd. n'employer de termes généraux, quand on parle, que comme '_qualificatifs_' de '_choses singulières_' seules réellement existantes (ex. Pierre est _beau_), et jamais comme '_substantifs_' prétendant désigner une '_Réalité Générale Existant En Soi_' (ex. le '_BEAU_' est à rechercher). Ce qui revient à ne pas conférer abusivement une '*existence autonome*' à ce qui n'est qu'une '*structure logique*' produite par l'esprit.]

&#10048;​
Pour mettre en lumière l'_humour_ des éditeurs _Allemands_ de «AccessMenuBarApps» qui font expressément référence au «Rasoir d'Occam» comme attitude d'esprit _antagoniste_ de la solution qu'ils proposent, voici ce qu'on peut dire :

Dans l'espace de présentation de la Barre de Menus du Finder, nous voyons globalement s'opposer *à gauche* un alignement de mots, qui désignent des _fonctionnalités_ d'une _application_ ; et *à droite* un alignement d'icônes, qui présentent en _corps de choses_ les _applications_. À gauche, donc, une présentation purement *nominale*, conforme au «Nominalisme», où les mots '_Fichier_', '_Édition_', '_Fenêtre_' etc. ne prétendent à aucune *existence autonome*, mais assument leur statut de simples '_Fonctions Logiques_' ; à droite, par contre, une présentation *réaliste*, conforme pourrait-on dire à la «Scolastique», où les '_applications logiques_' sont présentées dans un '_corps d'icône_' qui leur confère une '_Réalité Logique_' autonome. La Zone intermédiaire, où les tentatives d'empiètement *scolastique* des _icônes réalistes_ des '_applications_' se heurtent au déni *nominaliste* des '_Fonctions Logiques_' qui les refoulent - figure au plan informatique l'espace de perpétuation de la «*Querelle des Universaux*» médiévale.

- L'option d'*Accepter la «Fatalité»* revient à laisser s'opérer la version informatique de la «*Querelle des Universaux*» médiévale dans la Barre de Menus du Mac sans prise de parti intellectuelle - position qui équivaut à l'_agnosticisme_, ou à l'_indifférentisme_.

- L'option de *Faire intervenir le «Rasoir d'Occam»* revient à retrancher au centre le maximum d'«_Êtres Logiques_» (la présentation d'applications sous forme de '_corps d'icône_' qui prétend conférer une réalité autonome à de simples fonctionnalités logiques), càd. à prendre parti pour le «Nominalisme» de l'affichage sénestre purement logique contre la «Scolastique» de l'affichage dextre indûment réaliste.

- L'option de *Troisième Voie* préconisée par les éditeurs _Allemands_ de «AccessMenuBarApps» revient, inversement, à réduire au maximum l'affichage des '_noms_' désignant les _fonctions logiques_ des applications, à gauche, pour permettre un empiètement central des applications présentées sous forme de '_corps d'icône_', càd. comme ayant un «_Être Logique_». Càd. prend parti dans la «*Querelle des universaux*» médiévale pour la «Scolastique» continentale contre le «Nominalisme » insulaire, conformément à la haute-tradition _Métaphysique_ Allemande.

&#10048;​
[Il est évident que ce qui précède n'est qu'une expression _idiomatique_ de mon esprit _farfelu_ ne visant, sous un apparat _sophistiqué_, qu'a produire un effet de simple _divertissement nominal_ ]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2013)

Un nominaliste occamien ne t'aurait jamais laissé écrire tout ça, macomaniac


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> Un nominaliste occamien ne t'aurait jamais laissé écrire tout ça, macomaniac



--
note faut pas casser notre macomaniac au style unique et réjouissant 
(alliant érudition mac  et érudition savante)

sinon va falloir prévoir un fil du genre
Sauvez le soldat macomaniac
ou plus souple
Sauvez macomaniac ( I, II , III etc)


----------

